# 04 f350 diesel vs 07 f250 diesel



## phildimop2002 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am looking to plow a 1.5 acre parking lot and a 300 yard driveway with a lot of hills and turns. the 04 f 350 comes with a fisher minute mount 2 and has 36000 miles. the 07 f250 also has 36000 miles but does not come with a plow. the 04 has a crew cab and the 07 has a super cab. my question is which is a better truck for plowing, and all around reliability. the trucks are the same money, just the 07 doesnt have a plow. Whick would you choose?

thanks guys
Phil


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i would take the 07, the miles are prob highway and there is no plow on it. i think your better off then the 04


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

are they both short bed? are they gas or diesel? if diesel the 07 might be a bit better bc some of the 04 bugs would be fixed by ford. id go with the 07 and throw a plow in it.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

the 07s got coils up front, if you get in tight spots youll thank yourself


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

What are you going to do with the truck the other 300 days of the year?


----------



## phildimop2002 (Oct 23, 2008)

both are diesel the 07 is super cab long bed, and the 04 is crew cab short bed. i own a restaurant so the truck is convinient for picking up seafood fresh from the docks and produce fresh.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Go with the 07, put a plow on it. A lot less wear and tear has been done (07) on it since it has no plow.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The shorter the wheel base, the better for plowing, but picking up seafood and all you probably want an 8' bed. Plowing is only 10-15 days out of the year here. 20 if your lucky. For the sake of the other 345 days, pick the truck that best suits the business


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

pick the newer one!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree, go newer. The front end on the 07 is the newer style with the coil springs. When they first came out in 05, alot of people wrinkled their noses at them, but they have more than proven themselves. Also, the 07 will have a much tighter turning radius which may make a difference to you.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well what did u get?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

The newer truck with that coil suspension is great! I love my 06 250. Also, the 03 and 04 Diesel engines had some problems. 05-07 were much better years for the 6L diesel.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Where in mass are you? You could always just hire me instead of buying a truck


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure I would appreciate the coils but I've done a lot of plowing with my 99 F250 super cab short box. But the point is both will do a good job. So pick the best one for the restaurant and other daily use.


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would take the newer one they have less problems with the 6.0L plus the truck hasn't seen the abuse that the 04 has seen from the plow... and you can pick the plow you want for the 07. the tighter turning radious is awsome too... The trucks are also about the same length when you factor in the length of the cabs and the beds....


----------



## phildimop2002 (Oct 23, 2008)

fellas thank you very much for all your help. i drove the 04 the other day and felt like that truck was beet up. the four wheel drive felt like it never engaged and knowcked a lot, and the 07 got sold. so that leaves me comparing two 05 f350 diesel lariats both crew cab one short bed one long bed. the short bed has no plow and needs some tires, but the dealer will let it go for 18300, and the long bed has a plow and good tires and the dealer will let it go for 24000. i know i should go for the short bed for plowing, but there is a lil run around to get that truck ready for the winter. also i know this might not be right to say in the ford forum, but i also took a look at a 2500 chevy duramax with a plow for 21700. i thought it was very nice, even though both fords had a lot more optional equipment. ive heard though for pushing snow that ford is a tougher truck. any one have any advice regarding that? also do any of you know where i can find used plows in MA? worse comes to worse ill get a new one, but if i can find a used one in good shape then why not?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

does the chevy have a blade on it? the d-max with the allison is a great setup and would plow great.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh chevys will do fine. you can get plows basically anywhere. craigslist, want ads, ebay...


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

The D-max and Allison is a great team, but I'm no fan of IFS. That's what you get with the GM. I'd look at Ford or Dodge. They still use a solid front axle.


----------

